# Gave the Cars Some TLC



## Groundhog (Jan 16, 2007)

Since the weathers nice i got the chance to give the cars a good clean and polish.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice someone had a busy day


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice little collection, looking super clean and tidy!

Bought a few bits to give mine a long overdue wash at the weekend, let's hope the weather holds out!


----------



## marc996TT (Mar 15, 2015)

very nice rides, you & I have the same taste in cars


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I like doing a bit detailing.
I done a full paint correction on the Porsche Lat summer, will be dong the TT this summer.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking good

Loving the 996 Turbo :twisted:


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Both cars look great!
You obviously took advantage of the dry weather earlier in week before the wind and rain arrived.
Think I might have seen your TT Sport driving through Largs many months ago, can't be that many of them driving about this area.


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 16, 2007)

Love them both. 996 is an utter animal though.
Yeah i got them done before the weather turned.
Wouldn't of been myself driving through Largs, not been down there in a while.
Car came from Dundee before i bought it.


----------

